# Little Creatures "the Decommissionator"



## Alex T (12/10/08)

Hey All,

We have finally kegged some of our final brew out of the old brewhouse. We did a one-off beer, and it was christened "The Decommissionator". No, not a bock for all of you brewing hardcore, but actually an Oktoberfest style lager. 

We used both domestic and german pils malt, combined with a big amount of vienna, munich and carared. All hops are Tassie (Saaz and Hallertau). Results is a nice golden coloured lager, malt driven, slightly hoppy. I should say, we lagered this one for around 8wks, partially because we wanted to, and maybe because we have been too busy to filter the bloody thing! From memory it is around 25EBC colour and about 30IBU, 5% alcohol. We tried to up the BU a little bit to combat all of the "malty" malts to make sure it was in balance, and not overly malty/sweet.

Unfortunately we only had a few at the bar this past weekend and all ran out by Saturday afternoon. But we'll rack off the rest soon and have at the brewery and send out around the countryside (I'm sure we'll send out a "Hop Head" email). Only around 80kegs will be filled all up, so will only be around for a short while. If we get our act together we might have some on draught in Fitzroy by the end of the week (but don't hold me to that!).

More info to follow.....

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Kai (12/10/08)

After Friday night I'll attest to the sessionability of this drop, which I'm sure contributed to the absence of it on Saturday


----------



## Alex T (12/10/08)

Yes, I was abused on Saturday by a very irate bar manager that couldn't understand why we went to the trouble of putting it on Friday, and then running out. But I can understand his point with many customers asking for it and then they having to say "the taps say nooooo...."


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/10/08)

Bollocks. 
Half of the Westcoastbrewers where there on Saturday night.


----------



## Kai (12/10/08)

Alex T said:


> Yes, I was abused on Saturday by a very irate bar manager that couldn't understand why we went to the trouble of putting it on Friday, and then running out. But I can understand his point with many customers asking for it and then they having to say "the taps say nooooo...."



I was this morning too!

For those who missed out(this weekend), my apologies. The poor lads on Friday barely had time to pop out three kegs. It'll be back soon and plenty for all


----------



## dig (12/10/08)

Looking forward to a keg or two hitting the taps in Fitzroy! Hope to see one out this way too...

Good work Kai, Kilo, Ash and everyone else involved.


----------



## sinkas (13/10/08)

Yeh you jerks, think the next round is on Kai and Alex!

The poor bar staff, constantly getting asked where the oktoberfest was....


----------



## bonj (13/10/08)

Worst thread ever. 

So jealous...


----------



## PostModern (13/10/08)

Send a keg over to the Bulli Heritage Hotel. I'll arrange the IBUs to be there to greet it. If they can't finish it off, I'll get the pub's golf club (The Bulli Bangers) to polish it off on Sunday arvo.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/10/08)

PostModern said:


> Send a keg over to the Bulli Heritage Hotel. I'll arrange the IBUs to be there to greet it. If they can't finish it off, I'll get the pub's golf club (The Bulli Bangers) to polish it off on Sunday arvo.




You seriously think the IBUs can't finish off a simple little thing like a keg ?????  Even without me there, I'm sure it wouldn't last long. But I would be there. :beerbang:


----------



## PostModern (13/10/08)

I did say, "if". I'm just going to be there Sunday is all... will have to settle for Bright Ale :icon_drool2:


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/08)

Heya Alex... Good to have you on the forum.

Bit far away for a Westgate Brewer's meeting these days?  

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (14/10/08)

So will it be on this WEEKEND?????


----------



## Kai (14/10/08)

It's on again now, Katie. More than just a sneak preview this time so won't be running out too soon I hope.


----------



## Katherine (15/10/08)

Dinner at Little Creatures on Thursday then.... Wahhoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## dig (21/10/08)

Deccommisionator is due to arrive in Melbourne at the LC Dinning Hall in Fitzroy this Thursday. A good opportunity for those attending the ANHC to get stuck into this one-off beer put together in Fremantle by LC's 'home-brew hit squad'.


----------



## brendanos (22/10/08)

I think I'll have to make a stop by the shed while I'm in Melbourne over the weekend, just incase 80 kegs doesn't last til next week


----------



## King Brown (22/10/08)

Any gonna be available in bottle shops?


----------



## dig (22/10/08)

King Brown said:


> Any gonna be available in bottle shops?


No


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

IS this back on tap yet or is it still being shunned by kegs of rogers?

If I go there and its not avialable , there will be blood on the cleaver.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/08)

It was there on Saturday.... and heaps of it... I only had one pint and then moved onto the Pale ale!


----------



## Goat (22/10/08)

How did you find it Katie ?

I was there a couple of weeks back when we missed the Decommissionator by a day and after a pint of the PA I went for Rogers. The PA (IMO) was lacking the freshness and vitality that it once had.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/08)

It was nice... but not my style of beer! The pale ale lacked nothing on Saturday I'll tell you! YUMMM!


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

Just rang the brewery, and its apparently sold out...

can someone confirm this, the guy on the phone seemend a little stoned


----------



## Katherine (22/10/08)

come on Sinkas you only live down the road... 




sinkas said:


> Just rang the brewery, and its apparently sold out...
> 
> can someone confirm this, the guy on the phone seemend a little stoned


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

Well yes but the Aston Martin is in for servicing, and Im too lazy to ride my bike that far today.

Besides according to some, it was taken off tap because they rogers tank ran dry and they had to put that on via keg, which meant no keg line for the oktoberfest...

Ant the guy really did sound stoned.


----------



## Katherine (22/10/08)

> Ant the guy really did sound stoned.



Thats part of the appeal of the creatures staff!

The only place I have being you can get a pint and a massage....


----------



## brendanos (22/10/08)

I think I'd be more inclined to believe Alex T more than the guy answering the phones. Though I'm not sure if it's a beer lines issue, or a filtering issue, they both seem to be bouncing around.


----------



## brendanos (22/10/08)

Congrats on the barleywine btw, tough luck re: BOS.


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

brendanos said:


> Congrats on the barleywine btw, tough luck re: BOS.




I see Vlad beat me again,


----------



## Kai (22/10/08)

It's nowhere near sold out, she'll be back as soon as the bar side is sorted out.


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

There you go Katie, case in point


----------



## the_fuzz (22/10/08)

Kai said:


> It's nowhere near sold out, she'll be back as soon as the bar side is sorted out.



you guys should send it NSW side - I'm sure we will look after it :chug:


----------



## BeerStein (23/10/08)

Went down for lunch today and unfortunately it's still not on, had to rough it on a pale instead! :beer:


----------



## Alex T (23/10/08)

Hey,

Yes, we still have heap. I am at the brewery tomorrow so I'll see if we can jimmy up the keg lines to be able to pour it.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Kai (25/10/08)

Back on as of mid-afternoon today. If it goes off-tap again before actually running out then I may sit quietly in the corner and cry for a while.


----------



## joshuahardie (27/10/08)

I got to try some at the Australian Hotel on Saturday at their beer festival.

(insert evil laugh)


----------



## benny_bjc (27/10/08)

Hi,

Will this brew be sold in bottleshops as a limited edition beer, or is it only on tap?

thanks


----------



## Aaron (27/10/08)

For those in Adelaide it's going to be at the Wheaty on Friday.


----------



## Adamt (27/10/08)

:beerbang: Sounds like a good excuse to get down there!


----------



## Aaron (1/11/08)

Didn't see you there Adam. Top drop though. Not exactly what I was expecting but an excellent beer. I had a couple and caught up with some of the guys. I feel sorry for them having to put up with me banging on about how good anhc was. If you haven't dropped in for one yet make sure you do.

Some other interesting Wheaty news is that they are about to add a couple more taps. One of these taps will be reserved for SA micros. Will be good to have a consistent source local micro product.


----------



## Kai (4/11/08)

How did it differ from expectations, Aaron? Glad to hear you liked it though. Also good to hear SAMBA have come through with a tap at the wheaty, hope it's up and running by mid-dec.


----------



## Adamt (4/11/08)

I didn't see me there either 

I've been balls deep in my project work which is due tomorrow... this my last all-nighter!


----------



## Aaron (4/11/08)

Was a little more bitter and hoppy than I was expecting from the style. I didn't sit down and erally analyse it so that is just a rough impression. It's made it a more drinkable beer in my opinion. The higher bitterness suit my taste too.


----------



## Kai (5/11/08)

Ah, that's just about bang-on what I was thinking. We couldn't resist throwing a few extra hops in there.


----------



## Tony M (5/11/08)

Have been aware of this post for a month but never opened it. However I was at LC for brekky on Sunday and scored a free glass as I kept annoying the poor harried staff to hook up a keg so I could taste it. I know its every man to his taste, but I reckon its the nicest beer I've had out of that place. It stuck the lips together a bit but the wonderful hop finish balanced out any residual sugars. A great way to finish off a good breakfast.


----------



## Kai (6/11/08)

Nice, Tony. I am pleased you enjoyed it. I like exactly that about the sweetness upfront / bitter end. After one glass the finish leaves me wanting another malty hit upfront which leads to another bitter finish which leads to me wanting another glass which leads to... well, you get the picture.


----------

